# Jon Boat Club Looking For Members



## TROUT HOUND (May 26, 2015)

Southern Outcasts Bass Anglers is a jon boat club in the Northeast Ga area looking for members. The area we fish covers most of Northeast Ga. Some of the lakes on our tournament trail this year include: 

Local watersheds in the Athens area (3 tourneys on these lakes)
Lake Yonah
Lake Seed
Cedar Creek Reservoir twice
Bear Creek Reservoir twice
Lake Russell (Habersham)
Stone Mountain
Lake Rabun
Tugalo Lake

We do not operate on a points system so if you are not able to commit to every tournament this club is perfect for you.  Buy in/Pay out.  Simple as that.  We have at least one tournament per month with two tourneys some months.  We fish 12 months out of the year.

Membership is $35/person/year.
Tournament entry fees are $70/boat including big fish. 

For more info visit our fb page. Just search "Southern Outcasts Bass Anglers".

At the time this thread is being created, our next tournament will be Cedar Creek Reservoir on Saturday June 6th. To join the club and register for tourneys contact Josh at 706-338-1236.  Thanks!


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Jun 7, 2015)

Cedar Creek was awesome!  Next tourney, Commerce.  06/27.  Y'all join us!


----------



## bensonjesse29 (Jun 10, 2015)

What did it take at cedar Creek to win ?


----------



## KPreston (Jun 12, 2015)

How many boats did you have at you last tournament at Cedar Creek???


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Jun 21, 2015)

4 boats at Cedar Creek. About 10 lbs won it.


----------

